# Wellness Simple Solutions Dog Food



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/resources/article51.html

If anyone feeds dog food (I do) you might be interested in this. Low fat and protein, great ingredients, etc.

I was planning on adding the Wellness Super5Mix Just for Seniors but I might go with the this, in the Rice and Duck formula. If I try it I will let you all know what he thinks. The other dog food he is eating is Natural Balance Sweet Pea and Venison LID Formula, which he will eat but isn't his first pick.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking about adding a dog food but I can't find one that is low enough in fat. I hadn't thought of Wellness simple solutions but it is a really great food.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The problem with dog food is that for hedgehogs, the kibble size is too large and hard and can prematurely wear out their teeth.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, you would obviously need to crush the food. It's really easy if the food is flat and disc-like to just cut them in half with scissors. That's what I do.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

also you can dog food for small breeds that is really small.


----------

